# Pictures of the dirty dirty South



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2013)

The Cube. A big square brutal block of a building in lovely Corby. It houses a library, the council offices, eateries and a cinema










Cemetery of the sisters of Notre Dame, Northampton









Carlesburg factory. This is where they make the Special Brew. On a clear morning you can get the horlickey smell of brewing on the wind









the iconic concrete cows of Milton Keynes. Once they stood in a field but for conservation and maximum appreciation they have been transplanted into the Centre:MK (thats what we are all supposed to call it now). They bring a little character to what is basically a horrific palace dedicated to mammon


----------



## killer b (Jul 8, 2013)

The Carlsberg brewery is very handsome. Good shout.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Carlesburg factory. This is where they make the Special Brew. On a clear morning you can get the horlickey smell of brewing on the wind


 
I remember that from when we used to go to Corby leisure centre when I was a kid. Not a particularly nice smell. The other thing I remember about Corby is seemingly endless lines of disused railway wagons outside the closed steelworks. A depressing place in the 80s, Corby.

Btw, shouldn't this thread be titled 'pictures of the dirty dirty Midlands'?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2013)

truesay roadkill, truesay.

we are like the barse of england, betwixt the cock of the north and the balls of the south


----------



## samk (Jul 8, 2013)

And for something to put in your enema tubes, rugby cement factory


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> we are like the barse of england, betwixt the cock of the north and the balls of the south


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> truesay roadkill, truesay.
> 
> we are like the barse of england, *betwixt the cock of the north and the balls of the south*


 
Godlike chief.


----------



## moochedit (Jul 8, 2013)

samk said:


> And for something to put in your enema tubes, rugby cement factory


that's definately in the midlands.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 9, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> truesay roadkill, truesay.
> 
> we are like the barse of england, betwixt the cock of the north and the balls of the south


 
How strange, since only last week I got drunk on rum and drew a massive spunking cock over a poster map of the UK on my new fella's wall. The Outer Hebridies were the jizz. Make of that what you will.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 9, 2013)

My god that Carlsberg factory looks hideous! But then quite apt for spesh as that's hideous too! 

Edit to add - on second thoughts it looks more like some kind of weird mutant power station, than a brewery.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 9, 2013)

I wondered what had happened to the concrete cows! I used to drive past them regularly when going from Cambridge to Oxford. It was always a bit of a challenge to spot them, since they were near a roundabout and there are hundreds of roundabouts, so we all used to shout out when we saw them. 

Anyway, I moved, so I no longer do that journey regularly, but I looked for them a couple of times when visiting MK, and now I know that I probably wasn't having a memory lapse when I recognised the roundabout and was about to shout out that I had seen them, only to be disappointed. 

And yes, the thread title is wrong!


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 9, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I wondered what had happened to the concrete cows! I used to drive past them regularly when going from Cambridge to Oxford. It was always a bit of a challenge to spot them, since they were near a roundabout and there are hundreds of roundabouts, so we all used to shout out when we saw them.
> 
> Anyway, I moved, so I no longer do that journey regularly, but I looked for them a couple of times when visiting MK, and now I know that I probably wasn't having a memory lapse when I recognised the roundabout and was about to shout out that I had seen them, only to be disappointed.
> 
> And yes, the thread title is wrong!


 
They are on the A422 near where you go under the train line. Some wag painted them black with skellingtons on around October 31 last year and they have only recently been painted back.


----------



## tony.c (Jul 9, 2013)

Yep, anything north of the Watford Gap is not South.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 9, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> They are on the A422 near where you go under the train line. Some wag painted them black with skellingtons on around October 31 last year and they have only recently been painted back.


 
wa it a temporary relocation to the Centre:MK or are the ones in the photo in fact imposter-stone bovines?


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 9, 2013)

anything north of high wycombe isn't south


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 9, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> wa it a temporary relocation to the Centre:MK or are the ones in the photo in fact imposter-stone bovines?


 
The A422 isn't in the centre but yes they were indeed in the shopping centre for some time. Who in hell would you get to forge those! 

As you can see, posters from other areas, the Southern East Mids are a real laugh riot and huge hub of cosmopolitan excitement.


----------



## samk (Jul 9, 2013)

Us midlanders are too ashamed to start our own thread, but once the misery starts flowing we point out our local carbuncles. Feel free to give us kinky essex, hurl a handful of hampshire or drop some devon.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm in the Midlands today so I'll see if I can get any pictures.


----------



## fuck seals (Jul 11, 2013)

Iconic status granted by_ The Office_.  I spent many days in 1970s summer holidays waiting for buses in there with my Nan.  Hideous thing, and viciously cold in winter.






Bracknell in its glory.  More roundabouts than trees at one stage it's said.  These two delights are a fighting pub & the very pinnacle of 70s design behind it.  Between them in the bus station that I traveled to every morning as a nipper.





Bracknell Leisure Centre.  Notable for nothing other than the following (real) warning poster, and for consuming my Wednesdays afternoons when at school ...


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 11, 2013)

(((grubby cats)))


----------



## samk (Jul 11, 2013)

fuck seals said:


>



Do you know the story behind this?


----------



## fuck seals (Jul 11, 2013)

samk said:


> Do you know the story behind this?


 

disappointingly, it's the result of a cat show there, rather than any more nefarious reasons.

https://audioboo.fm/boos/1003803-wh...ed-in-the-toilets-at-bracknell-leisure-centre


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 11, 2013)

Found some horrors in Birmingham today - will post when I get home. This train doesn't seem to have air conditioning so it's boiling!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 11, 2013)

samk said:


> Do you know the story behind this?


 
Did Mrs Slocombe live in the area?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

Some pictures from my trip to Birmingham yesterday. It seems nicer than my last visit some years back, so presumably they've tarted up the city centre and it was good to see some of the nastier buildings being either torn down or re-clad. Very clean streets too, which is always nice to see.

Birmingham Central Library, aka 'book incinerator'. Main frontage - the flowers cheer it up a bit.



Inside the atrium - I quite like atriums like this, regardless of what they are constructed of:



Rear of building with two boring glass-clad office blocks, but lovely flowerbeds around the war memorial:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

Urgh!  Not a nice building at all.  On Paradise Circus Queensway.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

Mundane tower blocks from Gas Street Basin.  The canal basin is lovely though, and has the sign below on one of the walls.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

Thankfully this horror on Bridge Street/Holliday Street is being demolished.  I wonder if it used to be a hospital, as the red sign in the first picture says 'accident and emergency'?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

They haven't made the slightest bit of effort to make this car park look nice, but then it does sit alongside Suffolk Street Queensway.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

I like this corrugated concrete building, on Navigation Street. It has a certain charm, but I've no idea what it is.  The only entrance seems to be that anonymous black door - secret nuclear bunker entrance, MI5 lair, something to do with the railways (it is just over the road from New Street)?


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jul 12, 2013)

I love the central library; spent a lot of time there instead of going to school.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

This building on Hill Street looks very 50s/60s.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

Birmingham New Street being re-clad. It will look infinitely better than the hideous 60s design when its done.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

Immediately adjacent to the sparkly new Bull Ring shopping centre is straight back into mundaneness.  This is Park Street and Moat Lane.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

And some mundane pictures of industry from the train back North.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 12, 2013)

re Slough - the 1970s bus station got demolished a couple of years ago.

This is the new one







re Bracknell - just  to Bracknell.

I meant to take my camera over there a month or two back, as the last shops on Broadway (the main shopping street in the 1960s but mainly fringe businesses / charity shops for the last few years) was finally closing - don't know if it's still open to pedestrians or whether it's being demolished or what.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2013)

man farmer, that gala casino is rank

library looks suprisingly weir but cool


----------



## killer b (Jul 12, 2013)

AnnaKarpik said:


> I love the central library; spent a lot of time there instead of going to school.


it's a magnificent building. are they knocking it down now the new place is opening?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

killer b said:


> it's a magnificent building. are they knocking it down now the new place is opening?


 
Seems so, according to the BBC.  A shame, as it is quite a striking building. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-23081886


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2013)

always they knock down the good uns and let the shite stay
#peoplewithnosouls


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> always they knock down the good uns and let the shite stay
> #peoplewithnosouls


 
It said on the BBC that the council discovered major problems with the building in the last ten years or so, so presumably this might be why its going to be demolished.  Structural perhaps? I've had a quick look but can't find any info on what the problems might be. Probably cheaper to flatten it than repair.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2013)

yeah its amazing how many old buidings in prime locations develop faults, concrete cancer and so on. Mysterious fires and so on

I'm not saying that all surveyors employed by developers are bent, but they are.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 12, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> man farmer, that gala casino is rank
> 
> library looks suprisingly weir but cool


 
I quite like the casino because the building is so dated - it just stands out really well.  I suppose with some TLC it could be made a nice mid-20th century building.  They were stingy with the windows at the back of the building though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2013)

Some more pictures of Birmingham. I've deliberately selected some of the horrors for your enjoyment and delectation.

This is the 'lovely' Tricorn House on one of the main roads. As it was so beautiful, I've posted three different angles.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2013)

Another nice specimen - this is around Five Ways.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2013)

Five Ways Shopping Centre, on Lee Bank Middleway.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2013)

A DWP building nearby, on the same street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2013)

I do like this - an old royal navy club, complete with (hopefully) mock weapons outside.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2013)

I love the name of the building!  On Holloway Head.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2013)

The corner of Holloway Head and Blucher Street.  Boring and cheap 60s style building.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2013)

A run down tatty building next door to the previous one.  A bit down at heel this road.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2013)

A car park and a gentlemans' club.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2013)

Roundabout on Suffolk Street Queensway.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2013)

Attractive environs of Suffolk Street Queensway.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2013)

Smallbrook Queensway.  Very dated building, but I like the curve of this Berlin Wall-style building.  Shame how it blocks off the area behind, apart from one road that cuts underneath.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2013)

This is a horrible concrete monstrosity on Hill Street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2013)

On Hill Street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2013)

Another one on the same street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 17, 2013)

And some random lovely West-Mids countryside to even it up a bit.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 19, 2013)

i was thinking about popping into Brum at some stage - i went to uni there, i only live 30 miles away, sometimes i miss the hurly-burly of a big, mighty city and i wonder why i've not been there in 5 years. then i see the pictures and i remember why i've not been there for 5 years and 10 before that - its a fcuking tip.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2013)

kebabking said:


> i was thinking about popping into Brum at some stage - i went to uni there, i only live 30 miles away, sometimes i miss the hurly-burly of a big, mighty city and i wonder why i've not been there in 5 years. then i see the pictures and i remember why i've not been there for 5 years and 10 before that - its a fcuking tip.


 

Last time I went to the NEC there was an upcoming Jasper Carrot gig and they had massive pictures of his face hanging all over the place like he was a dictator in a deformed workers state


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 19, 2013)

kebabking said:


> i was thinking about popping into Brum at some stage - i went to uni there, i only live 30 miles away, sometimes i miss the hurly-burly of a big, mighty city and i wonder why i've not been there in 5 years. then i see the pictures and i remember why i've not been there for 5 years and 10 before that - its a fcuking tip.


 
To be fair to Brum, the city centre is quite smart now - they've done a lot to it since I was last there some years back.  Yes, still some crappy buildings, like everywhere, but a lot of shiny new ones which makes the place feel a lot better.  A nice place to wander round, but no idea what its like living or working there of course.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jul 19, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Last time I went to the NEC there was an upcoming Jasper Carrot gig and they had massive pictures of his face hanging all over the place like he was a dictator in a deformed workers state


 
Could have made a good PD meme


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 24, 2013)

Here are some more pictures of Birmingham taken today.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 24, 2013)

I know stained glass isn't boring, but these are nice so sod it.

First one is in the Hall of Memory (or something), a sort of indoor war memorial which you can pop in to have a look. It is only tiny, but has lots of poppy wreaths and the like, from all the different communities, and includes one for Drummer Rigby.



The second is in the art gallery.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 24, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I do like this - an old royal navy club, complete with (hopefully) mock weapons outside.
> 
> View attachment 36854


 
would hope so.

although at some point in the late 50s, the 10 ton 'grand slam' bomb that had been positioned as a 'gate guard' outside RAF Scampton around 1944 needed to be moved for a road widening project.

the first thought was 'oh shit this is heavy'

the second thought was 'oh shit X lots' - the damn thing was still live...

general consensus is that it would have taken about half the city of Lincoln out if it had detonated in situ


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 24, 2013)

To atone for the nice stained glass, I had a wander round the back bit of the central library, which I didn't realise was there last time I was exploring the area. It is concrete-tastic! I'm glad I've got some pictures before the place is demolished.



Delightful water feature:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 24, 2013)

Some more pictures:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 24, 2013)

They have tried to cheer it up a bit with these two mural-type things, but lipstick on a pig again.





And some definitely unofficial decoration:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 24, 2013)

And the name of this back walkway. Talk about delusional! 

Edit to add, and yes, the little alcoves each side of the sign did smell strongly of wee!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 24, 2013)

Underground car park:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 24, 2013)

Some strange thing in the art gallery.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 24, 2013)

An odd angular building on New Street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 24, 2013)

The tarted up New Street Station. They are still half-way through refurbishing it, and this is the new bit which looks infinitely better than it was before.  But then it really couldn't look any worse...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 24, 2013)

Some random pictures of the train journey back.  Yes, the strange creature in the white shirt and tie is me, but luckily for your sakes you can't see my face.  Or you'd need therapy.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 24, 2013)

Final batch of four for today.


----------



## Firky (Jul 27, 2013)

killer b said:


> The Carlsberg brewery is very handsome. Good shout.


 

Did you watch the Imagine episode with Richard Rogers?

I reckon you'd like it, a man of your sophistication and taste.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/proginfo/2013/29/imagine-richard-rogers.html


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2013)

Two more from the train just now. Wolverhampton.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2013)

yep^^^ thats the grim faded horror I so enjoy in my areas


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2013)

Just passed through this Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty somewhere in the Midlands. It is the most beautiful part of the Midlands apparently.  Isn't it a gem?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2013)

I do so love these spaces. The blasted midland tundra where forgotten building works rust next to gravel piles, forlorn notices about trespass hanging from bent railings. On the floor bent and shattered car parts. Graffiti proclaiming 'Gaz wos ere' and so on.

You stick on a hi viz vest and look busy then you can go see these things. I know I'm a poesy twat but there is a real melancholy to the decay of my region. Its like there was a good time and hive of living bustling industry and happiness, but now all thats left is these remnants. The ghost of life lingers in them, juxtaposed with the immediate decay. You know looking at it and thinking 'well weren't we something, once upon a time. We shone'

and that which remains is just remains. Grass encroaches on crumbling rock and we can never go back.

ahem.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2013)

You could nuke it you wouldn't notice the difference.  

Just saw this from the train - trees bent in the wind and a rainbow in the background.


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 5, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I like this corrugated concrete building, on Navigation Street. It has a certain charm, but I've no idea what it is.  The only entrance seems to be that anonymous black door - secret nuclear bunker entrance, MI5 lair, something to do with the railways (it is just over the road from New Street)?
> 
> View attachment 36157
> 
> ...


New Street Signal Box. Grade II listed but apparently will become redundant with the resignalling that's going on.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> New Street Signal Box. Grade II listed but apparently will become redundant with the resignalling that's going on.


Thanks for letting me know what it is. 

God knows why it's listed - its just a hideous corrugated concrete box. They should raze it to the ground.


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 5, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> God knows why it's listed - its just a hideous corrugated concrete box. They should raze it to the ground.



I quite like it, as an example of brutalism.

No idea what will happen to it when it's no longer needed, I can't see a preserved railway wanting it somehow.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> I quite like it, as an example of brutalism.
> 
> No idea what will happen to it when it's no longer needed, I can't see a preserved railway wanting it somehow.


Knock it down and try and forget about the ugliness of it.


----------



## Boppity (Dec 5, 2013)

Am I the only person in the world who likes Milton Keynes?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2013)

Boppity said:


> Am I the only person in the world who likes Milton Keynes?


Yes.

Happy to help.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 5, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> View attachment 37528


b.o.c. wolvo. that's where the prostitutes used to stand.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 5, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> View attachment 37531


i painted that wood ceiling. 1989.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 5, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And some mundane pictures of industry from the train back North.
> 
> View attachment 36169
> 
> View attachment 36168


pilkingtons glassworks.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2013)

Boppity said:


> Am I the only person in the world who likes Milton Keynes?




there is a very real sense of unreality to the big Keynes. You know you are definitely in a place cos the ground is under your feet and there is a maccy d's in eyeshot but somehow you feel insubstantial. Like maybe the town is real and you are not?. You see the breath you expell steam in the air and wonder, who lives here, in this no-place. What happens here when I am not around? Then a bus comes and takes you somewhere where existential dread is not nailed home with a concrete girder garnish


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2013)

discokermit said:


> i painted that wood ceiling. 1989.


And it looks like it hasn't been painted since.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 5, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I do so love these spaces. The blasted midland tundra where forgotten building works rust next to gravel piles, forlorn notices about trespass hanging from bent railings. On the floor bent and shattered car parts. Graffiti proclaiming 'Gaz wos ere' and so on.
> 
> You stick on a hi viz vest and look busy then you can go see these things. I know I'm a poesy twat but there is a real melancholy to the decay of my region. Its like there was a good time and hive of living bustling industry and happiness, but now all thats left is these remnants. The ghost of life lingers in them, juxtaposed with the immediate decay. You know looking at it and thinking 'well weren't we something, once upon a time. We shone'
> 
> ...



A lot of the canal network evokes similar feelings in me. The ghost of the industrial past, real engineering innovation in some cases, with weeds growing out of it. 



Boppity said:


> Am I the only person in the world who likes Milton Keynes?



I lived there for many years, and I still work there.  I don't think it's as bad as it's made out to be.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 11, 2013)

A very foggy Birmingham City Centre from outside of New Street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 18, 2013)

A very boring street in Birmingham.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 18, 2013)

I liked this building - a proper shitty cheapo building, with no effort whatsoever made at making it look pretty.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 18, 2013)

I quite liked this 1950s style one, sadly a bit neglected and out the way now.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 18, 2013)

Some vintage pics there fbm.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 24, 2013)

A pylon next to a prison somewhere on the approach to Wolverhampton.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 2, 2014)

Possibly one of the ugliest stations - the decidedly unlovely Stafford station. A reinforced concrete horror with no charm at all.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 2, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Thanks for letting me know what it is.
> 
> God knows why it's listed - its just a hideous corrugated concrete box. They should raze it to the ground.


If I remember correctly (and I might not, it's going back a few years) it's the best and very unique example of brutalism in a signal box in the UK.
http://www.imagesofengland.org.uk/Details/Default.aspx?id=442131


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 2, 2014)

Jesus, how wanky is this line from that page:




			
				Wanky Architecture Bollocks said:
			
		

> A dramatic building of exceptional architectural quality with a strongly sculptural form



Erm, I think they need an eyesight test.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 9, 2014)

God the dirty south is dull. Just how boring is this view- flat and tedious.  






Granted, it is from the train at 07:40 (outside Wolverhampton in case you can spot any landmarks).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 12, 2014)

More Brum.  This is the deeply ugly casino on Hill Street, but I quite liked the way it cycled through colour changes at night.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 12, 2014)

And another miserable looking picture of Birmingham city centre.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 22, 2014)

Not a nice building, on Euston Road.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 22, 2014)

And another in the area.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 22, 2014)

What a dump! The south is going downhill.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 22, 2014)

Who knew the bible was so liberal?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 11, 2014)

Birmingham. Boring grey concrete.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 11, 2014)

Mystery car park. But more concrete.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 19, 2014)

A desolate wasteland that epitomises the Dirty South.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 19, 2014)

Some crap graffiti.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2014)

they spend all that time and risk getting there and just do that?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 19, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> they spend all that time and risk getting there and just do that?



I know.  If they're going to risk their lives, they could at least learn to write properly.


----------



## Corax (Feb 20, 2014)

An unremarkable picture that I took solely to submit a portal for Ingress. But this apparently passes as 'public art' down here. Angel of the North it ain't...


----------



## Corax (Feb 20, 2014)

The blue one's particularly shit.


----------



## Corax (Feb 21, 2014)

Hang on. Why is the "dirty south" thread in the northerners' forum...? 

Only just twigged that as confined to phone atm.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 21, 2014)

Corax said:


> The blue one's particularly shit.



It is.  That doesn't look like public art but more like a traffic management scheme.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 21, 2014)

Corax said:


> Hang on. Why is the "dirty south" thread in the northerners' forum...?
> 
> Only just twigged that as confined to phone atm.



Because compared to the Glorious North, the South is dirty, benighted and drab.  It is a counterpart to the mundane pictures of the North thread.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 27, 2014)

A bizarrely placed tin of tuna on the wall outside of Birmingham New Street. They must have climbed up to place it there, and there is a hell of a drop on the other side to the train tracks below.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 10, 2014)

A tatty warehouse somewhere around Wolverhampton.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 10, 2014)

A soon to be ex-pigeon playing chicken on the rail line.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 10, 2014)

Decorated derelict, a few hundred yards from Wolverhampton station.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 21, 2014)

An interesting name for a block of flats.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 21, 2014)

A nice faded wall sign.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 26, 2014)

Brighton


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 27, 2014)

I hope you corrected the spelling on that van, Fez909.  And added - 'If you're going to vandalise something, learn to spell.'


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 27, 2014)

And here is another cunt - this one scratched into the door of a cross country train.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 27, 2014)

Southern cunts


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 27, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Southern cunts



Cunts across the country even.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 27, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Cunts across the country even.


I like this game 

Trans-Pennine Cunts


----------



## longdog (Mar 28, 2014)

Gillingham station from the inside...



...and from the outside.



Gillingham High Street in all its glory on a cold, wet winter Saturday...



And again...



Where longdog was born (No blue plaque yet for some reason )


----------



## longdog (Mar 28, 2014)

The Pentagon shopping centre / bus station / public urinal. Pride of Chatham.



Rochester



Strooooooooooooooooooooooooood.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 15, 2014)

Random ugly car park from the train.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 31, 2014)

Some rundown building in Birmingham:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 31, 2014)

Never new this existed, as I thought schools with this name were abroad for rich ex-pats:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 31, 2014)

I found this hidden rail cutting/tunnel the other day, again in Birmingham.  You can't really see it unless you peer over the wall.  I like the greenery that has taken root - makes it look nice.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 12, 2014)

Shitty building opposite Nottingham station.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 12, 2014)

Even shittier one near the station:


----------

